# como simular sensor hall de cuentavueltas en proteus



## estefania25 (Ago 9, 2016)

Hola, estoy con un proyecto de cuentarrevoluciones con arduino simulado en proteus y no se como hacer para simular el sensor  de efecto hall A3144 . Leí que se puede simular usando VPULSE pero no me funciona o no se  como hacerlo funcionar alguna ayuda?


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 9, 2016)

Que tipo de salida hay en ese hall en la version fisica real?


----------



## Daniel Meza (Ago 9, 2016)

Hola. Ese sensor funciona como switch, "todo o nada". Te servirá que uses la señal "DCLOCK", está en el mismo menú que PULSE, haces doble click sobre la sonda que aparece y ahí modificas la frecuencia. 

Ya por predeterminado tiene un ciclo de trabajo del 50% y 5V de amplitud.


----------



## ruben90 (Ago 9, 2016)

Con el _generador de señales_ y unas compuertas _schmitt trigger_, pero solo de 0v a 5v, la frecuencia de 0.1Hz a 12MHz


----------



## estefania25 (Ago 10, 2016)

Daniel Meza dijo:


> Hola. Ese sensor funciona como switch, "todo o nada". Te servirá que uses la señal "DCLOCK", está en el mismo menú que PULSE, haces doble click sobre la sonda que aparece y ahí modificas la frecuencia.
> 
> Ya por predeterminado tiene un ciclo de trabajo del 50% y 5V de amplitud.




Muchisimas gracias funciono perfecto


----------

